# Cubase on windows 10 problem



## nik (Jun 17, 2018)

hey guys,
i use cubase pro 8 on a windows 10 pc with thunderbolt adapter and apollo 8.
So since recently i cant save my cubase projects. It says: cannot create Project folder.
Its super weird because my cubase project folder seems to be "read-only". But i can rename files in that folder which should not be possible on read-only folders.After i unclick the read only box and i close the folder, it becomes read only again when i open i open it again. Ok so i tried following things:
1) updated cubase ,windows and uad software
2) @EvilDragon suggested in one thread to copy file types in the windows defenderexceptions,which i did
3)i tried to run cubase as admin which didnt help

if anyone can help i would be super greatful,
thanks, best

nik


----------



## Jaap (Jun 17, 2018)

Do you have by any chance your project folder on an external HD? If so, change the USB plug to a different slot first and/or try to save some things to an internal HD.


----------



## nik (Jun 18, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Do you have by any chance your project folder on an external HD? If so, change the USB plug to a different slot first and/or try to save some things to an internal HD.


Hey no. everything is internal.Thanks for the reply


----------



## chrisr (Jun 18, 2018)

I suspect this has nothing to do with cubase or uad and is strictly a windows problem. To go some way to confirming this try to use a different app (paint, word...) to make and then modify media in the same location.


----------



## novaburst (Jun 18, 2018)

You shouldn't be jumping through hoops just to simply save a project,

start up a fresh project and try saving it, it doesn't work you should reinstall cubase


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 18, 2018)

Have you checked you firewall settings? Virus protection software can stop you saving files to locked folders. You would need to create an exception to allow it.


----------



## nik (Jun 18, 2018)

hey guys,so basically when i want to start an empty project,right away cubase says it cant create projectfolder. in addition i cant save old projects. i can open them but cant save them. i gave the windows defender the exceptions that @EvilDragon suggested in another thread. i just copy/pasted the list he had there.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 18, 2018)

Those exceptions are just related to Kontakt's file types, they have nothing to do with Cubase... Besides, virus scanning exceptions have nothing to do with folder writing permissions...

Did you try running Cubase as administrator?


----------



## nik (Jun 18, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Those exceptions are just related to Kontakt's file types, they have nothing to do with Cubase... Besides, virus scanning exceptions have nothing to do with folder writing permissions...
> 
> Did you try running Cubase as administrator?


oh ok thanks,yeah i tried that,didnt change anything...


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 18, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Those exceptions are just related to Kontakt's file types, they have nothing to do with Cubase... Besides, virus scanning exceptions have nothing to do with folder writing permissions...
> 
> Did you try running Cubase as administrator?


 
Depends on the virus software, bitdefender stops anything being wrote to disk if it detects any system changes outside the paramaters that have been set for specific disks. They have elaborate names for these extra layers of protection like "ransomeware protection" or "filelocker" .. etc... which have their own extensions and rules.

Having had the exact same issues as the OP (dispite having my firewall off) it was one of these extra layers of protection which caused my projects to not save, plugins not install and / or other irritating issues.

Maybe try completely disabling the firewall / win defender and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 18, 2018)

Firewall has nothing to do with writing files to the disk - it only relates to inbound and outbound network traffic...


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 18, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Firewall has nothing to do with writing files to the disk - it only relates to inbound and outbound network traffic...



Correct. But im talking about ruleing out any possibility to find the cause. Computers do stupid things, even when it defiys logic.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 18, 2018)

Not in this case, though, I'm 100% sure firewall is not the cause. It's likely a permissions issue on the folder (or the whole drive).


Right click on folder containing all your DAW projects, Properties->Security, see if Administrators and Users is in the list. If they are in the list, see if they have full control. If they don't, Edit permissions, add full control. If Administrators and Users is not in the list, add them and set permissions.


----------



## nik (Jun 18, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Not in this case, though, I'm 100% sure firewall is not the cause. It's likely a permissions issue on the folder (or the whole drive).
> 
> 
> Right click on folder containing all your DAW projects, Properties->Security, see if Administrators and Users is in the list. If they are in the list, see if they have full control. If they don't, Edit permissions, add full control. If Administrators and Users is not in the list, add them and set permissions.


thanks a lot for the help so far guys!!
yeah admin and my user account are in the list....


----------



## nik (Jun 18, 2018)

ok so i turned the whole defender and antivirus of windows 10 down and ran cubase as an admin. now it works!! so i will try out what exactly is causing the problem and will post it here. maybe this can help someone else in the future,thanks a lot guys,you are great!!
best nik


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 18, 2018)

Next thing to do is turn on each setting until you find out which is causing the problem.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 18, 2018)

Perhaps just add an exception for Cubase's exe file in Defender.

BTW, you mention "defender and antivirus". Defender IS antivirus. Do you have a second antivirus program?


----------



## Ben H (Jun 18, 2018)

Why do people keep posting non-kontakt threads in the Kontakt section lately :(


----------



## nik (Jun 18, 2018)

hey guys,
thanks a lot for the quick help, love u guys. This forum is such a friendly community and icant wait to help the newbies out once i am the more experienced guy.Really thanks!
So i got the Problem now: in Windows Security there is a section called "überwachter Ordnerzugriff".Translated that should be "supervised folderacess" or something. In there my C-drive documents folder and a few other were set as default it seems. When i turn this function off everything works again!

thanks guys


----------

